# Stephenson DNR Office Deer Check and Furbearer Registration



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Oct. 27, 2008

Contact: Robert Doepker 906-228-6561 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Stephenson DNR Office Announces Deer Check and Furbearer Registration
Hours

Department of Natural Resources officials today announced specific dates and times the Stephenson Field Office in Menominee County will be available to check deer and register furbearers. The office is located at W5420 River Rd., next to the Michigan State Police post in Stephenson.

Staff will operate a deer check station Nov. 15-26 and Dec. 1-2 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. Central time. Hunters who bring in their deer or deer head during check station hours will receive a 2008 Successful Deer Hunter Patch in appreciation for assisting the DNR in collection of valuable information. Data recorded include the sex and age of harvested deer, antler measurements, and harvest location.

Furbearer registration hours will be from 4 to 6:30 p.m. Central time on Dec. 15, 2008, and Jan. 15, Feb. 19, and May 5, 2009. A special Saturday registration session will be held from 8 to 11 a.m. March 7, 2009. Anyone taking a bobcat, river otter, fisher or marten must present the animal for examination at a designated furbearer check station. The DNR will attach an official seal to the pelt of each animal.

It is preferable to skin the animal prior to sealing, but unfrozen whole carcasses also are acceptable, said Robert Doepker of the Wildlife Division. 

Fur takers must register their own take and are also reminded that skulls must be submitted with the pelts for fisher and marten. Bobcat registration requires the skull or an undamaged canine tooth. The entire carcass must be submitted with incidental catches. Complete details on furbearer registration can be found in the 2008 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide, available at more than 1,700 license retailer locations statewide and online at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

A complete list and schedule of statewide deer check stations is available online at www.michigan.gov/dnrhunting. Furbearers may also be registered at the Escanaba DNR Field Office during regular business days, from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Eastern time.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

